# FREE Psychological Thriller.House of Pleasure. Sex trafficking and REVENGE



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The first book of my new saga There Was a House is title House of Pleasure. This is the first episode in a continuing story of revenge and redemption. Each book is novel length. *THIS FOUR BOOK SAGA IS NOW COMPLETE!* Starting late in this book, both a straight girl and a gay boy share main character status.



Synopsis:

Episode 1 of There Was a House saga, a continuing story of revenge and redemption.

Fueled by rage and disgust, Phoenix runs away from home. The situation there had become unbearable. In fact, things couldn't get any worse.

But they do. Betrayed in New York by a boy who she thought was a new friend, she finds herself taken prisoner by a low-class pimp. Then, when she thinks she's on her way to her first seedy trick, Phoenix winds up locked in a limo with no way out. She wakes up in an illegal brothel in New Orleans. Phoenix vows she will find a way to destroy Antoine, the owner of the brothel. Instead of being Antoine's prostitute, she'll become his lover, his confidante, and pretty soon, his manager. And then, when he least suspects it, she'll bring the entire house down.

She better be d*mn good.

There will only be one chance.

***Content Warning*: This book is a drama meant for those over 18 and contains explicit scenes. Therefore, it contains adult themes and scenes which deal with a difficult topic.

Buy Link: http://amzn.com/B00J3HDOMW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This is the first book that I have read by this author and it will definitely not be the last. The subject matter is disturbing and shocking...The author has absolutely done her job of opening a window into the dark and devastating world of abuse and victimization. This book transcended merely entertaining me. This book made me care about the people who's stories are being told. It made me sad and angry and at times proud. I typically read "happily ever after" kind of stories, so this was a step outside of my comfort zone so to speak. I definitely didn't find "comfort" but what I found was so much more. I found challenge and depth that all authors should aspire to."

Full Review on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A251G9O3M734KL/ref=cm_pdp_rev_all?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview scroll down.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This is the first book I've read by Caddy Rowland, her style draws you in from the start. The subject matter is disturbing, there nothing pretty about the sex slave industry. The sad truth is it's a reality in the world we live in. Ms. Rowland's creative writing style and storytelling brings you in to that world where most of us have never been and keeps us there rooting for the underdog...This is not a love story, this is a story of strength, courage and smarts...

Amazon:


> http://www.amazon.com/review/R264U4F5UKFK7K/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00HJF7R5U&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> What an incredible story of strength built from hate and revenge. We do what we have to do to survive and this book about Phoenix and the adduction/sex slave industry does just that. Phoenix and the girls in this story have endured so much, but remain determined. They are survivors. You will learn to love them and hate the men and the situation that they were forced to deal with. This is an eye opening exposure to human trafficking that is very real in our society but we tend to close our eyes or ignore it. It may be a little disturbing to read, but the author creates an amazing story that brings you in, right there in the moment, allowing you to feel the character's pain and drive


Amazon Review:http://www.amazon.com/House-Pleasure-There-Was-ebook/product-reviews/B00HJF7R5U/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1DHBAF3KGUS3F


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

blog radio interview here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/dreamersradio/2014/01/31/literary-symposium--caddy-rowland I talk about how the idea for this saga came about, among other things.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The second book in this continuing saga will be out soon: possibly by February 25. Stay tuned!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I was on blogtalkradio last week with 2 other authors. I read an excerpt from House of Pleasure. Please check out the show. We had a great time! http://www.blogtalkradio.com/worldofinknetwork/2014/02/25/beau-coup-authors--a-good-story-is-a-good-story-host-marsha-casper-cook


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Now available on NOOK and kobo, too, for your friends that don't have kindles!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "This was a very well written book about issues that are happening. The story line was intense and shows the growth of a young woman forced into the life she didn't plan for herself. Although this book makes you think and reach into your soul for answers of why and how this could happen, it is also a tale of courage for herself and others that are caught up there with her. I found this to be a very good read and I am looking forward to the next book to follow the story through." Link: This was a very well written book about issues that are happening. The story line was intense and shows the growth of a young woman forced into the life she didn't plan for herself. Although this book makes you think and reach into your soul for answers of why and how this could happen, it is also a tale of courage for herself and others that are caught up there with her. I found this to be a very good read and I am looking forward to the next book to follow the story through.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review:


> Ms Rowland delves into a storyline that is sadistic in nature. Yet she shows us that it is going on and is growing more popular in todays sex slave industry. Underage girls being forced into sex toys for the elite. Viewed as prostitution by law and therefore illegal, does nothing to slow its progress. If anything, it makes it more desirable. House of Pleasure is but an account of another victim sold into slavery. It is done with dignity. More descriptive for their plight into helplessness than for pleasure. This book is a must read for the ill-informed. While but a work of fiction, it reads true. This is happening.


 Full review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/House-Pleasure-There-Was-ebook/product-reviews/B00J3HDOMW/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3COAQ4VRSGD6Q


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from Amazon: "House of Pleasure is not a read for the faint-hearted, but if you are prepared for the disturbing nature of a fictional work about vulnerable people being sold into sex-slavery, then Ms Rowland's book is a must-read. Quite how the author manages to balance the unsavoury subject matter in such a way that the protagonists keep their dignity, and integrity, is a marvel.
This is not a depressing read, but a story of human nature and the instinct for survival. Above all this is a story about compassion in surprising places, and about not underestimating those around you.
I was utterly enthralled and disappointed when the book finished, and definitely buying #2."

That's the whole review, but it can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/House-Pleasure-There-Was-ebook/product-reviews/B00J3HDOMW/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1H8YCOK8CBHRO


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

review: Bookies review page "I was asked to read and review "House of Pleasure" by Caddy Rowland. I understood going into this book that it was about sex trafficking and prostitution but I hated every minute of this story. I hate the fact that this fictional story was in no way fictional. I hate the fact that there are vile, and I just can't come up with a bad enough word to describe, people like these characters in the real world. I hate that there are children, not only in my own country but this entire world who are treated like these young girls. I hate that, being a visual reader, these scenes were in my head even after I stopped reading. I hate that many people won't read this series because it won't take you away from reality, it'll force you to open your eyes and realize that these scenarios aren't just fictional, they happen and all too often they're ignored because of money and power. I have to finish this series because I need to see how these girls and Jamie overcome the circumstances they are forced into. I feel for these characters and I want them to get their revenge. I give "House of Pleasure 4/5 stars. Yes, I hated the story but it's one that needs to be told. I respect Caddy for writing stories that aren't fluff and sugarcoated. It might be a hard story to read for some people but just think&#8230;some girls out there are living this hell."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=830529120292928&set=a.207608452585001.56066.195327700479743&type=1&theater


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This college newspaper discusses this saga, plus interviews/quotes me about it here:

http://www.metnews.org/news/dystopian-futures-in-young-adult-literature-fiction-and-fact-based/#print


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "As a dedicated fan and blogger I have read ALL of Caddy's books. I absolutely love them all to date. This one was a lot different than what I am used to from Caddy, but it's definitely just as good as her previous books.

The story is, as always, very well written and Caddy's writing draws you in from the very beginning. Caddy is a wonderful author and this book will keep you on the edge of your seat. It's a great page turner!"

Amazon LInk: http://www.amazon.com/House-Pleasure-Rowland-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/product-reviews/B00J3HDOMW/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2492UP712J57F


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This four book saga is now complete! House of Shame, the final book, has been released.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This first book of the 4 is now FREE! Starting at the end of this book, a straight girl and a gay boy share main characater status through the rest of the saga.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Caddy said:


> This first book of the 4 is now FREE! Starting at the end of this book, a straight girl and a gay boy share main characater status through the rest of the saga.


Picked this up, looks thrilling!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope you enjoy it, Jules.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I hope you enjoy it, Jules.


Has anyone approached you about optioning for television series/ movie rights?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

No, but that would be awesome!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Just started reading House of Pleasure - gripping! I'm hooked.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

New Book cover, updated in first post!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon Review: "Beautifully written. Characters are very nicely developed. Storyline is truly compelling. Have to admit that I didn't see the end coming. Can't wait to read the next book in the series."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Reminder: The first book is FREE in There Was a House.


----------

